# One TEST Pass or Fail



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

Do you BELIEVE that Jesus Christ is the SON of the living God, that he sacrificed himself as payment for the evil you do? And will you HUMBLE yourself before mankind and ask the God of Creation to forgive your acts. Then will you follow this with the Baptism before men so Jesus can present you to his father?

Will you CONTINUE throughout your life to STRIVE for the model Jesus left for you, till the day you are called before Gods judgement seat?

Will you follow this model? Or will you count yourself among the billions of anti-Christs in this world.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Amen!!!


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Praise the Lord!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Thanks Texican.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

x4


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Then will you follow this with the Baptism before men so Jesus can present you to his father?


What are your thoughts about - if somebody was baptized before they believed?


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen...Tex


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for the message!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Fish&Chips said:


> What are your thoughts about - if somebody was baptized before they believed?


Maybe this should be another thread.

Cannot remember if it was on the radio or the exact concept but, the other day I heard a Preaching preaching on this. Like I said I don't recall exact words, but Baptism was an acceptance into God's Family and it was up to you to uphold yourself as a Christian. So even if baptized you are not saved , but your relationship with Jesus Christ and your actions save you.

The way I look at it is being Baptized before you believe or understand makes no difference it is your relationship with Jesus Christ living through you by your actions and reconciliation that saves you.

I may some more to add later, let me ponder a few. LIKE THE REST OF YUZ GUYZ..


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Maybe this should be another thread.
> 
> Cannot remember if it was on the radio or the exact concept but, the other day I heard a Preaching preaching on this. Like I said I don't recall exact words, but Baptism was an acceptance into God's Family and it was up to you to uphold yourself as a Christian. So even if baptized you are not saved , but your relationship with Jesus Christ and your actions save you.
> 
> ...


In my case, I was told that I was baptized as an infant but yet when I decided to follow Jesus at the age of 28, I made a decision to get baptized again.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

21Now when all the people were baptized, Jesus was also baptized, and while He was praying, heaven was opened, 22and the Holy Spirit descended upon Him in bodily form like a dove, and a voice came out of heaven, "You are My beloved Son, in You I am well-pleased."

Baptism follows belief, repentance, and acceptance, symbolically the pledge and covenant you make with God and your demonstration to man that you resolve to follow Christs example.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

TrueblueTexican said:


> 21Now when all the people were baptized, Jesus was also baptized, and while He was praying, heaven was opened, 22and the Holy Spirit descended upon Him in bodily form like a dove, and a voice came out of heaven, "You are My beloved Son, in You I am well-pleased."
> 
> Baptism follows belief, repentance, and acceptance, *symbolically* the pledge and covenant you make with God and your demonstration to man that you resolve to follow Christs example.


Being baptized will not get you to heaven. A personal relationship with Christ will though. Religions Baptize people because of tradition I feel. I have no qualms about it though. I feel we just want to do it to to get the born again holy spirit feeling. Again.. personal opinion only. Lots of organized churches will line people up in a heartbeat though.

Me personally.. I'm going to get baptized in the Jordon River some day. That will be a baptism to never forget.. Lifetime goal. Btw, you who scoff. I love using the thief on the cross for many examples.. He wasn't baptized but Jesus promised him he would be in paradise in the end...


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

10-4 seeker and
Amen to that!


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Fish&Chips said:


> What are your thoughts about - if somebody was baptized before they believed?


I don't know of anyone in the Bible being baptized for someone else's faith.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

My understanding is baptism is an act of obedience to testify to your faith in Christ.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

fishingcacher said:


> My understanding is baptism is an act of obedience to testify to your faith in Christ.


That is exactly what I was thinking as well. I think when Joseph and Mary presented Jesus it was according to Old Testament laws of Moses.

Though the child too young to understand the baptism the child's parents makes vows to raise him in accordance to the Gospel.

We are raised differently, but we are a product of our environment and teachings mainly from our folks. (if our folks do not teach us Christ, hopefully he will receive him when he calls again and again.)

For my family, we baptized are son in the Christian Faith and when doing so we raised him under God's teachings through the Gospel. He is a beautiful Christian.

Can we all be better? Absolutely. It is up to each and everyone of us to receive Jesus Christ as our Savior. Then we are saved by Grace by our actions and reconciliation of our sins.

Thank You for this thread and a beautiful addition by FISH!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

TrueblueTexican said:


> Do you BELIEVE that Jesus Christ is the SON of the living God, that he sacrificed himself as payment for the evil you do? And will you HUMBLE yourself before mankind and ask the God of Creation to forgive your acts. Then will you follow this with the Baptism before men so Jesus can present you to his father?
> 
> Will you CONTINUE throughout your life to STRIVE for the model Jesus left for you, till the day you are called before Gods judgement seat?
> 
> Will you follow this model? Or will you count yourself among the billions of anti-Christs in this world.


As one of Jehovah's Witnesses I absolutely believe that Jesus is the son of God and that Jesus is the only way to salvation. For us baptism has a very special meaning and is not achieved by just saying I have faith in Jesus as the ransom.

We do believe that water baptism is required to have a close relationship with Jehovah God, and it does require several steps.

First we must have a working knowledge of the scriptures as is found in John 17:3, and we put faith in Jesus as the ransom sacrifice Acts 14:12.

Second we must be sharing what we learn with others, 2 Corinthians 4:13 as well as the commission given at Matthew 28:19.

Third, we must show true repentance of our past sins, Acts 3:19, and turn around from that former course of life.

Next we must dedicate ourselves to our great God, Jehovah. This dedication is taken very seriously, as we are required to disown ourselves and give our exclusive devotion to Him, De 6: 15, Mark 8:34, 1Peter 4:2.

Finally we symbolize that dedication by water baptism, Romans 10:10, and following the example Jesus set by his water baptism.

Our complete water immersion means that we have died in respect to our former course of life. Our raising from the water means that we have been made alive to do the will of God. We recognize the complete authority of Jehovah God and His son Jesus Christ. We recognize the activity of God's holy spirit, or His active force.

This dedication is to Jehovah God only. It is not to a work, a cause, any humans, or an organization, to God alone. Baptism is the beginning of establishing a very close relationship with our God, Jehovah. It DOES NOT insure our salvation. Paul tells us at Philippians 2:12, â€œKeep working out your own salvation with fear and trembling.â€


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Quick question. How do you feel about babies being baptised? Do you think it is something acceptable to God? Isn't baptism an indication of a personal relationship? 

I don't think a baby can make a personal decision like that. Jesus was not baptised until he was around 30 years old. And yes his baptism was a little different than ours since he was sinless.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

We dedicated our son back to God when he was about 7 months old. There was no baptism involved and this had nothing to do with salvation. It was a time we set aside to thank God for his awesome blessing to us in our son. Was there something magical about it? No! 

Others baptise babies. While I do not believe that is saving them, some people might be doing it as a dedication back to God. Only God can judge these because they look at the hearts of all.

Shaggy, since Jesus was baptised at age 30, is that the age we are all suppose to be baptised?


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

nothing will matter if you, the parent, can't provide the nurturing christian environment. 

early baptism requires that the parent & godparent promise to provide the spiritual need, educate, foster and grow the candidate's faith. so many young adults today can't fulfill this role. this is the reason why generations are lost. i've met couples in their 20's, when asking to have their child baptized, cant find genesis in the gospel. how will they raise their child? this process require much more from parent than the candidate.

catholic break down the process into the sacraments of initiation. baptism, reconciliation & confirmation. the above paragraph provided the requirement of baptism. for reconciliation, the candidate must be able to comprehend sin, repentance and absolution. confirmation require the candidate to be able to reason, understand their faith, and to confirm their faith.

i was waiting for the opportunity to type this .. thanks


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

tngbmt said:


> nothing will matter if you, the parent, can't provide the nurturing christian environment.
> 
> early baptism requires that the parent & godparent promise to provide the spiritual need, educate, foster and grow the candidate's faith. so many young adults today can't fulfill this role. this is the reason why generations are lost. i've met couples in their 20's, when asking to have their child baptized, cant find genesis in the gospel. how will they raise their child? this process require much more from parent than the candidate.
> 
> ...


Good reply!!!

In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Age of accountability*

No such thing as early Baptism - done as some churches practice it now is only for dedication and a promise to bring the child up - a child knows nothing of sin, until it can recognize right from wrong, better to PRAY for that child daily -

Baptism as it was practiced in the Bible was a Symbolic ACT, washing clean of sin, buried with Christ, and risen to a NEW life. Baptism does not save, neither child nor adult, John the Baptist baptised Jesus and gave us a model to follow.

There is no other point in your life when you will be in front of so many witnesses to hold you accountable, and to CHEER for you, as when you are Baptised in the name of the father, son , and holy spirit.

Jesus was clear in Luke 9-26--- Whoever is ashamed of me and my words, the Son of Man will be ashamed of them when he comes in his glory and in the glory of the Father and of the holy angels.

Do you BELIEVE that Jesus Christ is the Son of a Living God?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Amen true blue


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------

